# Asking for critiques on my personal statement for USC MFA Fall 2021



## Tammy (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello, everyone I am Tammy, I'm applying to the USC MFA film and tv production 2021 fall, if you can give me some advice on my personal statement that will be really thankful!!


----------



## imenergetic (Nov 20, 2020)

I can certainly try if you want to send it my way.


----------

